# show a group pic of your bikes



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2009)

Heres a portrait of my bike family. From oldes to youngest,
1936 Iver Johnson Mobicycle
1940 Schwinn Dx
1951 Schwinn Dx
1950s Firestone Deluxe Warrior
1950s Girls Rollfast
1971 Schwinn Twinn


----------



## MartyW (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 21, 2009)

more of a picture of my shop in Illinois but it has most of my collection at the time I still have most of those bikes I think


----------



## wazza (Nov 22, 2009)

first the newish bunch then the olduns


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 22, 2009)

*drop in the bucket*

this is just a drop in the bucket i have two sheds of them in different stages


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2009)

hey hotrod i had the same exact 60's hawthorne you have


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 22, 2009)

with a couple color differences


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 22, 2009)

1954 Schwinn Tiger (paid $40)
1982 Schwinn Cruiser (paid $15)
1949 Schwinn DX (paid $15)
1952 Schwinn  (Mom's bike, found in a creek in 1974)
1937 Roadmaster with mix of parts, now has Whizzer motor.
1937 Roadmaster (paid $150)
the other two I dont have anymore, one was a homemade project, the other was a 1939 CCM


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2009)

here is my collection it packed  tight. i need more space


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2009)

heres more picks


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh man those are some nice bikes!! You guys have it worse than me.  Lets see more!!


----------



## Bevin (Nov 23, 2009)

These belong to a friend of mine. He collects all types of eclectic things, including cast iron frying pans.


----------



## Bevin (Nov 23, 2009)

A few more


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 23, 2009)

*3 Shelbys*

Here's a group of 3 of my Shelby bikes.

Tim Newmeyer
B'laster Chemical Junior Dragster


----------



## npence (Nov 24, 2009)

*my bikes*


----------



## npence (Nov 24, 2009)

Also have  a couple of others but dont have any pics of them right now


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice rides! On the tricycle, what is that crank on the front?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres my tricycle


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2009)

If you are talking about the lever on the side of the tank it is a hand brake that locks up the back tires. it is a 1930's elgin racer. what kind of tricycle is yours did you restore it. looks very nice.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 25, 2009)

I think Schwinndoggy has an Iverson trike
There is a Racer just like yours at a local antique store.
With all original paint.  Just waiting for them to come down a little on it.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 25, 2009)

Ya, thats the crank I was asking about. Mine is an Iver Johnson from the 20-30s. I restored it about 16 years ago. All nickel plate with a lacquer paint job. 2 kids have since grown up riding on it, someday I will really restore it.


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2009)

how much is the antique store asking for the elgin racer. mine is next on my restore list after my huffy dial a ride is done.


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 25, 2009)

*yup*

great group shots!its fun lookin at old classic bikes.


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 25, 2009)

*Some of the kids....*

I tried to do an oldest to youngest and got confused! This is some of the family:
Early '38 Schwinn Girls (T)
Early '38 Schwinn Motorbike (T)
'41 Roadmaster
'39 Hawthorne
'50 Panther
'52 Hornet
'Early 59 Tiger (Built in late '58)
'72 Nishiki Semi Pro Competition 10 speed I bought new! 
DAMN, if I had only kept the Schwinn Stingrays I got for Christmas. Brad


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 26, 2009)

New to the forum.  Here are a few of mine.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome Kustoms, judging by your collection you'll fit right in here!


----------



## PantinaBikeBoy (Nov 27, 2009)

*The Boys*

Some of the boys


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 27, 2009)

npence said:


> how much is the antique store asking for the elgin racer. mine is next on my restore list after my huffy dial a ride is done.




I think they want $350 for  the racer trike.  I have a nice antique clawfoot tub that I plan to use for barter.  They also have an old Lincoln I think it is Schwinn made, but it has been "redone"  with a 5 speed derailuer and the cross bar on the handlebars rusted off etc.  I am going to try to get both of them.  I plan on doing a true group photo soon, but I think we are hovering at around 100 bikes so its kind of logistcally tough to wrangle them all into one place.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 28, 2009)

Went down to the storage unit today and put a few of the bikes together!


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 28, 2009)

*holy  &^&**!!!*

i thought i had problems movin 6 bikes around,very impressive collection!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got dibs on that orange Monarch in the top picture!! Beautiful collection.....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 29, 2009)

In person it is kind of a salmon color, I sure need to get tires on that one.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't have a group picture of all mine together but here are some of the nicer ones....


----------



## OldRider (Nov 29, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> In person it is kind of a salmon color, I sure need to get tires on that one.




I'm not familiar with Monark bikes.........is it missing a rear rack as well? That salmon color must look great on it!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 29, 2009)

OldRider     It did not come with a rack I got it from the original owner, complete minus the seat which his son lost.  It is one of the first bikes we got that still had the fender light, which is always nice.


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 29, 2009)

*goodnes*

Shane, you have it bad !
nice bikes everybody.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 30, 2009)

*Carlalotta*

Carlalotta
you have a great collection of bikes!
Enjoy.
Wes


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 30, 2009)

wes lets see your bikes


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2009)

The Hopalong Cassidy bike with the rifle scabbard is the coolest thing I've ever seen! Nice collection.


----------



## npence (Jan 3, 2010)

It is great looking at every ones collections. keep posting them.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 4, 2010)

Carlolotta, nice bikes (!) and great garden too!

I have the mate to your lady's Colson.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 5, 2010)

couple more..


----------



## Jayne Cobb (Jan 16, 2010)

My Buddy brought over his bikes for me to take some pics. 
His collection, in order from near to far in 1st pic
 1947 Columbia Thunderbolt
 1950 Shelby Hiawatha                        
 1958 Huffman Belknap
 1954 Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## ram.1950 (Jan 16, 2010)

BWbiker said:


> I tried to do an oldest to youngest and got confused! This is some of the family:
> Early '38 Schwinn Girls (T)
> Early '38 Schwinn Motorbike (T)
> '41 Roadmaster
> ...




I always start drooling when I see Shockmaster springers.


----------

